# Bitstream or multichannel



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello, I´m about to buy a BD and I don´t know what would be better. 

There are several options in the market. I have an Onkyo's TXSR605 and i want to now if it is better for me to buy a BD with multichannel output or use my A/V's codecs with beatstream.

Thanks!!:huh:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ludwignew said:


> ....i want to now if it is better for me to buy a BD with multichannel output or use my A/V's codecs with beatstream.


Either will work fine ...but if you want to :spend: less ... use HDMI cable and bitstream the audio to the 605 :bigsmile:


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a SR605 also, and bitstream would be my bet ,but I use PCM at this present time an it's still lossless.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Definitely, HDMI with bitstream or MPCM. With analog, you would be unable to use the Audyssey. Yes, I know it is a hobbled Audyssey that lacks sub corrections but it is better than none.

Kal


----------

